# Bay Breeze Dive Shop



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok hope I don't upset to many people but ohh well. When I first moved here i did a lot of looking into local Dive Shops. There is the 2 main ones in Pensacola MBT and DivePro and some in Destin the main one I go to is Scuba Tech Gulf Breeze we only have one. It is Bay Breeze Dive Center. I know all the divers on here want to Claim a Shop... Why???? I have rented tanks and bought gear from all of them. I have had great service at all of them. I just get my tanks from the closest shop to where I'm going or what is most convenient. Now I have been wanting to get my brother and daughter certified. I asked many people and read a lot of threads on here and other forums and some people want to bad mouth Bay Breeze and tell horror stories about the instructor and the owner. well I finally went with them and reserved opinion. I was able to take the whole class with them and do there pool dives with them. 

Now Time for The Truth...

Will (instructor) at Bay Breeze Is Great ! Very knowledgeable was great with all students and Wonderful with my Daughter !! 
Carlos (Shop Owner) has always given great deals reasonable prices customer service orientated and very friendly... 


So to anyone new to the area or just wanting a great dive shop Check them out...


Now anyone who as REAL input I would love to hear it... But please Don't talk Crap if you have nothing to back it, and be willing and ready to post it or it has no standing...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh the stories that could be told...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> Ok hope I don't upset to many people but ohh well. When I first moved here i did a lot of looking into local Dive Shops. There is the 2 main ones in Pensacola MBT and DivePro and some in Destin the main one I go to is Scuba Tech Gulf Breeze we only have one. It is Bay Breeze Dive Center. I know all the divers on here want to Claim a Shop... Why???? I have rented tanks and bought gear from all of them. I have had great service at all of them. I just get my tanks from the closest shop to where I'm going or what is most convenient. Now I have been wanting to get my brother and daughter certified. I asked many people and read a lot of threads on here and other forums and some people want to bad mouth Bay Breeze and tell horror stories about the instructor and the owner. well I finally went with them and reserved opinion. I was able to take the whole class with them and do there pool dives with them.
> 
> Now Time for The Truth...
> 
> ...


They were courteous, professional, friendly, and attentive to me when I stopped in to check 'em out. Haven't done any business with them yet though so can't say more either way about them.

Too bad, I can't say the same for some bait & tackle shops I've stopped in though - at least one of which seems to be quite well regarded by some on here, maybe they have to know you there or something?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been using them as my primary dive shop for quite some time, prior to that I used one of the Pensacola Shops where I'd always had good service until one day they went totally bonkers, I tried one of the other Pensacola Shops and they didn't seem interested in my business from the first day I walked in so I went to a third Pensacola Shop that earned and kept my business until Bay Breeze opened, I decided to give them a try, much like you and I've been well taken care of since. They go out of their way to meet my diving needs and they're always friendly and courteous to me as well.

As for instructors, I can't speak to that, I was certified before they opened, but understand, if they offer a certification, the accrediting agency has concluded the instructor is fit (safe) to teach regardless of the shop. If you were happy with the instruction you received from there, I say you are probably the most reliable reference your family could hope for.

As a side note, NO instructor can prepare you for every event that you might encounter underwater, they may cover most potential events but in the end, the best way to understand them is to live them. Because you are certified doesn't mean you have the same experience level someone with more time in the water whose lived some of these events.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I will bite... what is the purpose of this thread?

Inviting bashing?


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

No like I said when looking for a place when I was new here I looked at reviews be it threads or other sites. So I was writing a review and my end statement was to prospective derailments if they feel the need to jump in with slander to please back it up like .... ohhh the stories I could tell crap....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe the "oh the stories I could tell crap" is jspooney's way of saying yes I have issues, but I will not bash them on an open forum. I can respect that. 

I use Bay Breeze for fills every now and then. I have bought a few things there. Carlos is a nice guy and very helpful. 

Now, since you ask for facts, I will give you a story:

I dropped a reg off for an annual service their (this was several years ago). Annual was right, it took 1 year for them to complete the service. When I picked it up, the depth gauge and compass were missing. When I asked where they were, the kid behind the counter said "oh they must have been bad. He throws them away if they test bad." That's funny, they were working when I brought them in. After 20 minutes of disagreeing, I was given a compass, and a "discount" on a depth gauge. 
So I take this "freshly serviced reg" to the deep end of the pool to test it. Within two minutes, I get a mouthful of water on every inhale. I switch to my octo and at the bottom of the pool, I find the plug to switch it to a left shoulder reg. that woulda been a hoot if I was tangling with a 50 lb AJ at 100fsw. 
To be clear, Carlos was not directly involved in this incident. 

I hope I've satisfied your query.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> No like I said when looking for a place when I was new here I looked at reviews be it threads or other sites. So I was writing a review and my end statement was to prospective derailments if they feel the need to jump in with slander to please back it up like .... ohhh the stories I could tell crap....



One has to wonder why you would even bring up folks talking bad about a shop? I let my 12 y.o. son read the OP and asked him what he thought. His questions was "So other people think the shop is bad?"

Perhaps, you have heard bad things about it? Perhaps, someone at the dive shop had bad things to say about the forums? I just don't get it. If you want to give someone a good plug, then do so.

Not "Kudos to xxx shop and I don't want to hear anyone say anything to the contrary?" 

That doesn't help the shop out much. Like I said in the other forum, stop trying to start a fight and just enjoy the sport!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My point was that every shop has stories. It's hard enough to be in business without public bashing. I have had issues there, but who cares. Spend your money and stimulate the economy. No need to tell stories.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

rocklobster said:


> One has to wonder why you would even bring up folks talking bad about a shop? I let my 12 y.o. son read the OP and asked him what he thought. His questions was "So other people think the shop is bad?"
> 
> Perhaps, you have heard bad things about it? Perhaps, someone at the dive shop had bad things to say about the forums? I just don't get it. If you want to give someone a good plug, then do so.
> 
> ...


Yes I had heard bad things and I know that a lot of times when you post about something someone chimes in with. "That place sucks" I was just saying please keep it off my thread if you have nothing to back the comment. 

Rock I'm not looking for a fight I love the sport. I was writing a review. So sir have a great day and hope to see you out there. I think we have chatted before but if not hope to sometime.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> I believe the "oh the stories I could tell crap" is jspooney's way of saying yes I have issues, but I will not bash them on an open forum. I can respect that.
> 
> I use Bay Breeze for fills every now and then. I have bought a few things there. Carlos is a nice guy and very helpful.
> 
> ...


Wow that sucks. See this was the kind of post i ment. Thanks . It will remind people to verify everything is working before leaving it at any shop. I had a similar situation at a shop in New Mexico. How have you been salt? Any good dives lately?


----------



## Navarrediver (Jun 25, 2013)

Something that happen several years ago does not reflect a current shop. Perhaps that was a bad service person...was he fired? I know the current service person (Bob) is very good and takes great pride in his work. He will not service a piece of junk, so it must be right when it goes out or it does not go out in one piece.

I can tell stories obout other shops but again one experience does not make a shop. I had one shop that I rented a reg from and when I went to put it on the tank out in the boat it came apart in my hand. Now I do not say this shop rents junk just becauseof this one experience and in fact I still use them.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Navarrediver said:


> Something that happen several years ago does not reflect a current shop. Perhaps that was a bad service person...was he fired? I know the current service person (Bob) is very good and takes great pride in his work. He will not service a piece of junk, so it must be right when it goes out or it does not go out in one piece.
> 
> I can tell stories obout other shops but again one experience does not make a shop. I had one shop that I rented a reg from and when I went to put it on the tank out in the boat it came apart in my hand. Now I do not say this shop rents junk just becauseof this one experience and in fact I still use them.


This is why I stated that Carlos was not involved, and the time frame was several years ago.


----------

